# Meggings



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Fashion craze and putting us closer to equality, or ill conceived fashion faux pas?

https://screen.yahoo.com/guys-try-leggings-first-time-182701309.html

Don't know if anyone is gonna make fun of this guy:
https://distilleryvesper3-15-a.akamaihd.net/363af836aeea11e394660e186c330be7_101.mp4


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Have you gone shopping for sweatpants lately? They look like legging....all tight on the bottom. Mens clothing is getting too metro sexual for my liking.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Being a dancer and having known lots of male dancers in my life, I'm used to men in tights, meggings, etc...and then being from Portland, we also have straight dudes wearing various types of skirts. Men and women both also walk around in their damn pajamas here, so meggings don't seem like such a big deal.

I mean, you could be sitting at a stop light and see this guy in the next lane: https://www.flickr.com/photos/toddmecklem/6065212139

(not joking, I've seen this guy everywhere around town)


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Made me vomit a bit in my mouth.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Not _quite_ what I thought this thread was going to be about...


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> Being a dancer and having known lots of male dancers in my life, I'm used to men in tights, meggings, etc...and then being from Portland, we also have straight dudes wearing various types of skirts. Men and women both also walk around in their damn pajamas here, so meggings don't seem like such a big deal.
> 
> I mean, you could be sitting at a stop light and see this guy in the next lane: https://www.flickr.com/photos/toddmecklem/6065212139
> 
> (not joking, I've seen this guy everywhere around town)


Better than seeing this guy everywhere around town.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I grew up in the dance world, as well, so I'm fairly accustomed to men in tights/leggings. I have no problem with that in the proper context. I still don't think they should be street-wear for men. A dude in leggings just because is just not okay. 

Of course, I don't think a grown man has any business in skinny jeans either....


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I saw a hipster type guy wearing pink, green and gold leggings in Trader Joes a few months ago. Didn't offend at all. What offended was his eye-watering body odor, the kind that stays in your nostril for a long time afterward.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

After cycling for umpteen miles a day I've seen enough men in tights to last me a while.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Lets face it - you gotta be a man to wear tights!!!










https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xwr-7nkTuX4


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Pretty horrifying pictures on this thread. As long as a guy has his junk concealed, I don't really care.

I don't think Mrs. Conan would let me out of the house in them though.

FW. No fair showing pictures of me!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Deejo said:


> Fashion craze and putting us closer to equality, or ill conceived fashion faux pas?
> 
> https://screen.yahoo.com/guys-try-leggings-first-time-182701309.html


New word: bootylicious :rofl:

Leggings. That's what men used to wear, like in the middle ages up to about the 1800's. Thought they were usually knitted wool and not so colorful.

I have no problem with guys wearing those. 

But then again I grew up around dance. Two of my brothers are professional dances, ballet dancers... like they danced on stage with Baryshnikov's and Nureyev. 

They are also straight and married with children. They married dancers. Makes sense. 

So I grew up seeing a lot of guys wearing leotards and leggings. 

What do I think of them? They are hot on a guy with a good body.

On a guy who is out of shape & overweight.. it's about what men would say about a woman who is out of shape & overweight wearing them.




Deejo said:


> Don't know if anyone is gonna make fun of this guy:
> 
> https://distilleryvesper3-15-a.akamaihd.net/363af836aeea11e394660e186c330be7_101.mp4


Yep that's what by brothers look like in leggings when they are doing their dance thing.

Even Supper Man wore them. So did King Henry VIII, King Richard and son on.

What I find funny is the need to change the word to meggins... they are leggings.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I think they can look really hot on a guy with the right type of body or seriously revolting on the wrong body. I love the look of long. well toned legs in sports tights, think cyclists or AFL players. hot as hell.

Short or tall is as hot but no tummy please, yuk.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Holland said:


> I think they can look really hot on a guy with the right type of body or seriously revolting on the wrong body. I love the look of long. well toned legs in sports tights, think cyclists or AFL players. hot as hell.
> 
> Short or tall is as hot but no tummy please, yuk.


So, this doesn't get your motor revving, huh?


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Hey that's me


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I have seen that pic before, took me months to get over and now you have gone and re posted it. There are some things you just cannot unsee.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Holland said:


> I have seen that pic before, took me months to get over and now you have gone and re posted it. There are some things you just cannot unsee.


So glad you enjoyed.

Sweet dreams!


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

There are actually companies that make large size (300 plus lb) cycling outfits. Chaffing is a very serious issue and the right bibs go a long way to keep you comfortable.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

holy f^ck that has too many chromosomes


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Visual violation thread?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

3putt said:


> So, this doesn't get your motor revving, huh?


Now that's what I was talking about.. The weight lifter guy.. he can wear anything he wants ... this guy, he needs a fashion consultant fast.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Can't see them as male casual wear, unless I'm going to a rave and want to wear my gun metal meggings.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Picture please Deejo. If you post one I will post one of me in a gorilla suit.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Not if you have the contents for them. My wife is 55, size 4, as trim as it gets and wears these outside often... And does get looks


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

I had a buddy that would go to the clubs in a wedding dress. So it wouldn't shock me.

Of course, he later became a gay male prostitute.

I ran into him 10 years later. The stories he had to tell...

Anyway, to answer the question: Only if you're Captain Kirk and it's 1966, and you're teaching judo to a mutant kid with god-like powers:









EDIT: maybe not even then.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Deejo said:


> Fashion craze and putting us closer to equality, or ill conceived fashion faux pas?
> 
> https://screen.yahoo.com/guys-try-leggings-first-time-182701309.html
> 
> ...


Heh. That lift is called the "Snatch", though he is cheating by starting with the weights on a platform. Come to think of it, the other Olympic lift is the "Clean and Jerk". Strange that I never realized the sexual side of those names before.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Amplexor said:


> View attachment 35089


I just made a spectacle of myself in a Starbucks.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

3putt said:


> Better than seeing this guy everywhere around town.


This is definitely deserving of :banhim:


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Deejo said:


> I just made a spectacle of myself in a Starbucks.


Just had to wear your tu-tu and tiara again, huh?


----------

